# Is there a way to attach a 'folder' to an email?



## Chum

Wanted to send a friend several files that were in one folder. I sent them fine , but wouldn't it be easier to just send the 'folder' instead of having to click on each file? Using I.E.6 and latest version of Outlook Express.


----------



## Mosaic1

Yes. If you have a program such as Winzip, you can right click on a Folder and zip it. You can then attach the compressed(zipped) folder.

If you want to download winzip

www.winzip.com


----------



## RandyG

also, if you do not have Winzip (which you really should get) you can still right-click the folder and choose Send to, Mail Recipient. It creates a *.lnk file. I tell you this because it is possible, however, much of the updates done to email programs can block sending and receiving this type of file, as viruses, etc have been hidden in them.

Your best bet is the zip method.


----------

